# oops..gigantic toy encounter



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

So I ordered a whole bunch of stuff online for Hank

All the stuff were size appropriate for her until I saw this in the box. Naturally I didn't read that it was more for larger birds. 


I figured I would give it to her anyway rather then return it

Here is how the encounter went:



"Um where is the Macaw that goes with this toy"










"Oh this is for me:blink:"









"Okay well I'll start destroying it like I do everything else if I must"










"Im not going back in the cage unless the gigantic toy comes with me!"










I'll give it a week


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

That is so ridiculously cute! I think that's a GREAT 'tiel toy (although mine would probably poop on it as she perched all over it!). My Grey and Galah would destroy that in probably under 15 minutes so I think it's much more suited to just what you did with it. May she enjoy her new toy.


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, that is the one & only "galactic crunch" lol...  That is a serious favorite for my tiels... They have torn it apart again and again. Congrats on your new toy  I was taken aback by its size at first too...hehe.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

OOwl said:


> That is so ridiculously cute! I think that's a GREAT 'tiel toy (although mine would probably poop on it as she perched all over it!). My Grey and Galah would destroy that in probably under 15 minutes so I think it's much more suited to just what you did with it. May she enjoy her new toy.


 thanks.
I just reread the magazine and it was labeled for "Conure to Amazon". Honestly this was a major impulse buy..she loves it so im happy
hehe


steph84106 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that is the one & only "galactic crunch" lol...  That is a serious favorite for my tiels... They have torn it apart again and again. Congrats on your new toy  I was taken aback by its size at first too...hehe.


It certainly is!..I have a feeling im going to be buying this more then once at the rate she's destroying it
Im really glad I ordered it now she's looks like little kid on Christmas
more of a mess to


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

that is such a cool where did u get that?


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those pictures are so adorable,I enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Sephy (Feb 24, 2013)

That's so precious! Seems like she really has taken to it! And variety is the spice of life; having such a big toy is probably really cool for her!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

This is so CUTE!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone 
Im glad I have a mat infront of her cage because there was literally pieces of this everywhere when I got home from my night class. Way more then the normal mess. She attacked this thing
It looks like she really had a terrible time while I was gone:lol:



sonic123 said:


> that is such a cool where did u get that?


I got this from www.drfostersmith.com 
It's appropriately called the "Galactic Crunch"


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha! That is priceless! Look at the size...aaawwww.
I want one! Well, Skiddles does.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I have done that more than a few times! They still like the toys even the huge ones. They just end up crawling all over them.  That is one cool toy though and she looks like she likes it just fine.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Hank is so cute with her gigantic toy! I think my guys would love on of their own actually.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww cute pics


----------

